# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Osmanlıda Fetret Dönemi ve Sonuçları

## ceyda

Osmanlıda Fetret Dönemi, Osmanlıda Fetret Devri, Osmanlılardaki Fetret Döneminin Sonuçları Osmanlılar Ankara savaşında yenilmişlerdi.bundan yararlanan Anadolu beylikleri eski topraklarını fazlasıyla ele geçirdiler.TimurOsmanlılarda Fetret Devri,Fetret Devri 1402-1413 Osmanlıların yeniden toparlanmalarını engellemek için Yıldırımın oğulları arasındaki taht kavgalarını kışkırtmıştır.Bu dönemde Osmanlının Anadolu hakimiyeti oldukça zayıflamıştır.Fakat balkanlarda Eflak prensliği dışında toprak kaybı olmamıştır. Bu durumun sebepleri şunlardır; - Tımar sistemi nedeniyle bölgede gelirin ve refahın artması - Avrupada yüzyıl savaşları nedeniyle büyük bir karışıklık yaşanması - Fetihlerde yumuşak bir politika izlenmesi - Halkın çapulculara karşı güvenliğinin sağlanması Şehzadeler Arasında Mücadeleler:Timurun Anadoluda bıraktığı ortam kardeşler arasında 11 yıl sürecek taht mücadelelerini başlattı.bu mücadeleler Bizans entrikaları ile daha da arttı.Süleyman Çelebi EdirnedeOsmanlılarda Fetret Devri,Fetret Devri 1402-1413 İsa Çelebi BursadaOsmanlılarda Fetret Devri,Fetret Devri 1402-1413 Mehmet Çelebi AmasyadaOsmanlılarda Fetret Devri,Fetret Devri 1402-1413 Musa Çelebi Balıkesirde hükümdarlık ilan ettiler. İsa Çelebi yaptığı savaşlarda yenilerek öldürüldü. Mehmet Çelebi Amasyada durumunu kuvvetlendiriyordu. Rumelide Süleyman Çelebi ile Musa Çelebi mücadelesi başladı. Musa çelebi 1410da Süleyman Çelebiyi öldürttü.Geriye kalan iki kardeşten Musa çelebi RumelideOsmanlılarda Fetret Devri,Fetret Devri 1402-1413 Mehmet Çelebide Anadoluda hükümdar oldu.Musa Çelebi bu dönemde İstanbulu kuşatmıştır. Mehmet Çelebi Osmanlı birliğini sağlamak amacıyla mücadeleye girişti. Bizansla anlaşarak Rumenliye geçti.Fakat yenildi. Ancak Musa Çelebinin komutanları Mehmet Çelebinin saflarına geçince Musa Çelebi yakalanarak öldürüldü.(1413) Çelebi Mehmet Osmanlı devletini tek bayrak altında toplamayı başardı.

----------

